# ESPN reporting 4-way trade



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Just saw this on ESPN:

Latrell Sprewell to T'Wolves
Glenn Robinson to Sixers
Keith Van Horn to Knicks
Terell Brandon to Hawks

Reported by ESPN the Magazine's Ric Bucher


----------



## visionary432 (Jun 14, 2003)

*4-way trade*

i was just watching espn and they said there was a 4 way trade between phili, atl, minn, and NY

i know terrel brandon, keith van horn, latrell sprewell, and glenn robinson were involved...

i am not sure of the specifics


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Minnesota's 2003-04 lineup:

PG - Sam Cassell
SG - Latrell Sprewell
SF - Wally Szczerbiak
PF - Kevin Garnett
C - Mike Olowokandi

I think the west has 5 top dogs.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Confirmed. CRAP CRAP CRAP!!! 


Why does layden have such a hard-on for this guy. Jesus!


We could have gotten much better value for spreewell How the hell does this guy solve any of our needs????? I just know he'll be filling Lampe's and sweetneys spot ROBBING them of much needed minutes. Man I'd like to punch scott layden in the mouth.


----------



## drewson (May 19, 2003)

Wow, how many teams can add 3 good starters in one offseason. KG must be happy.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

I'm in between "OMG! AWSUM!!!" and "No!!!! Any1 but Spree!"

If we take our coach Flip's hints to be true, they said it would be a shot-blocker and a West coast team would be in on it. I dunno...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If chemistry goes right for the Wolves, the team is easily a legitimate champion threat. The lineup features every aspect of the game, with KG having the most.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, I realize that KVH isn't anything great, but 16 and 7 in 31 minutes on high shooting isn't that bad. He's a tweener, but he could play SF for NY couldn't he?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

:laugh: Minnesota continues to rape other teams in trades.

Joe Smith, Anthony Peeler, Terrell Brandon

FOR

Sam Cassell, Latrell Sprewell, Ervin Johnson

 WOWZA!

The Sixers also get a really good deal out of this.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Wow. T-Wolves trade Terrell Brandon, and get Latrell Sprewell in return? This offseason for Minnesota is probably the best in their franchise history. I think it would be safe to say that Minny has at least a sliver of a chance for a title now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sprewell is perfect. This keeps KG at the PF spot where he belongs.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

O well....


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Am I the only one who thinks this was a good trade for all 4 teams? I mean NY is probably most questionable, but they've been shopping Sprewell for so long and I think KVH is being underestimated after having a solid season in Philly last year.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Good trade for everyone I'd say except the Knicks


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Wow! I heard that Flip Saunders has one of the most difficult sets of plays to learn but DAMN! If they even catch on a little bit the Wolves will be a great team.

Do they still have a bench besides Hudson and Jackson? I guess they can round it out with scrubs.

While the Lakers are a clear cut favorite to win it all this Wolves team is pretty hot. They're NBA ticket-worthy.

How can you quantify which teams are better?

Payton
Kobe 
George
Shaq
Malone

Bibby
Christie
Peja
Webber
Vlade

Parker
Ginoboli
Bowen
Duncan
Rasho

Nash
Finley
Nowitski
LaFrenz
Bradley

Cassell
Spreewell
Wally
Kandi
KG

That is amazing. What McHale has done is incredible. KG has to stay as a thanks for putting together a team. 

Sorry - I'm babbling but this is exciting. 

The western conference all depends 100% on Shaq. If he isn't at his best....look the **** out!!!!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>drewson</b>!
> Wow, how many teams can add 3 good starters in one offseason. KG must be happy.


Sorry to be raining on anyones parade.. .but they only got 2 good starters... i cant freakin wait until you guys deal with the blackhole dubbed "olowakantbe"......Good luck Flip, your gonna need it...

KG - its ok if you lose your cool frequently with him, many have.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry to be raining on anyones parade.. .but they only got 2 good starters... i cant freakin wait until you guys deal with the blackhole dubbed "olowakantbe"......Good luck Flip, your gonna need it...
> ...


Regardless of what anyone thinks of Kandi, he is a good starting C ... and Minnesota has had a much better summer than anyone could have imagined getting Cassel, Sprewell, and Kandi.

Minnesota had a tough team last season and they should be that much better this season.

Looks like the West might have the top 5 teams in the league.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Kandi sucks but at least they still have an actual center. Just some big slob to slam against Shaq and Duncan. 

Spree, Cassell and KG are veterans. They won't let Kandi F around. Kg will slap him, Spree will choke him and Cassell will threaten him with a knife. It's gonna be fine.


----------



## EnricoPallazzo (Jun 20, 2003)

I was just looking at the numbers and noticed something funny.

Glenn Robinson $10,372,333 $12,000,000
Terrell Brandon $11,100,000 $12,025,000
Latrell Sprewell $13,500,000 $14,625,000
Keith Van Horn $13,279,750 $14,487,000 $15,694,250

The Knicks are actually taking on additional salary to get Van Horn. Laden is going to get it big time!

* info from hoopshype.com

E


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Spree, Cassell and KG are veterans. They won't let Kandi F around. Kg will slap him, Spree will choke him and Cassell will threaten him with a knife. It's gonna be fine.


lmao... for a twenty spot would sammy actually use that knife..jk


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

Here is how I rate each team

Biggest Winner:

T-Wolves, basically they just pick up Spreewell out of nothing, they sent an huge unused contract for a player who is still good for around 15ppg. Yes, they need Brandon to free up cap space for KG, but with this nucleus, KG would want to stay in this team more than before.

Second place:

Sixers basically ungrade from one dimentional scorer to another better one dimentional scorer. Van Horn and Robinson are similar in style, no defense, and good offensive game. And with Robinson, Iverson gets his side kick, but would Glenn become another Stackhouse or Larry Hughes to Iverson?

Third:
Hawks, this team is not going anywhere, so it's smart for them to sent Robinson away and in return they got Brandon who is perfect for their rebulding plan: free cap space. The Hawks are not looking to win right now, and I see them as a winner because they got the biggest expiring contract and that frees up CHANK of cap spaces for them.

New York:
I really don't know what this team is going for, I dont' think this team improve at all going from Spree to Van Horn. Even tho Van Horn is a better player than Spree right now, it's pretty obviously that he's already away from his prime, plus, now they have two jump shooters in this team, Houston and Van Horn, and still didn't solve their centre and point guard problem (assume Vujanic is not coming yet.)


----------



## jamdaman10 (Jun 3, 2003)

YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!

We finally dropped that softee Van Horn. I like the Big Dog here in Philly. I think he will fit in very well. He's a three that can bang inside unlike somebody (*Cough* KVH *Cough*) Kincks management hahahahaha what suckers.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Did anyone hear about this trade that was rumored minutes before the official trade was announced?

Spurs- Sprewell
Knicks- Van Horn
76 ers – Malik Rose

San Antonio got robbed and Philadelphia got saved.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jamdaman10</b>!
> YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We finally dropped that softee Van Horn. I like the Big Dog here in Philly. I think he will fit in very well. He's a three that can bang inside unlike somebody (*Cough* KVH *Cough*) Kincks management hahahahaha what suckers.


LOL:laugh: My sentiments exactly. Poor poor knicks. KVH is not going to last in New York. Philly fans barely put up with him this year.

If you like missed dunks, bad dribbling, and an inability to hold onto the ball in traffic, you'll LOVE Keith Van Horn.

 that poor poor kid. All he wants to be is an inconsistent role player and he keeps getting thrown into these high pressure situations.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

*4 way trade with philly/NY/Wolves/Hawks*

Theres probably going to be a trade where
Atlanta recieves Terell Brandon
Minnesotta recieves Latrell Sprewell
Ny gets Keith Van Horn
Philly gets Glenn RObinson.
Its on espn's site http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0722/1584275.html. Tell me what you think about this.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I guess I'll have to shout this since no one has been hearing me Olwakandi shoots  43% from the field. People say, oh he can atleast rebound and block shots, sell so can Calvin Booth, but atleast Booth won't kill your team by hogging the ball and shooting 43% from the field.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> Spree, Cassell and KG are veterans. They won't let Kandi F around. Kg will slap him, Spree will choke him and Cassell will threaten him with a knife. It's gonna be fine.


LMAO Lizzy maybe KG will just embarass him in 1-on-1

We'll probably have Kendall Gill on the bench too, who's ok, and Gary Trent who's also fine. We'll probably use the LLE too and fill in with some minimum vets.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I think Minnesota got the best out of this deal along with Philly and they also have had a great off-season, but I don't see why this means KG owes it to Minnesota to stay or he has to re-up for McHale's efforts. Let's face it Spree and Cassell aren't getting any younger, Kandi man hasn't proved anything yet, and Wally dissappeared in the playoffs. Another first round exit, which is very possible, by the Wolves and KG is going to get attacked harder than he ever has. KG staying isn't a lock until he actually signs. Again think Minnesota has had a great off-season.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

wtf are the knicks thinking? this is the type of stuff that makes me wanna change all my user names to netstorm, i'd call van horn the bball version of armando benitez but he's even worse. he'll get booed first game. after the draft i thought i'd give layden a 2nd chance but after hearing this 
FIRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE LAYDEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I guess I'll have to shout this since no one has been hearing me Olwakandi shoots  43% from the field. People say, oh he can atleast rebound and block shots, sell so can Calvin Booth, but atleast Booth won't kill your team by hogging the ball and shooting 43% from the field.


You think he'll be able to do that here? He was crap for the Clips, but that's not a basketball team, that's just a bunch of basketball players that are officially called a team. There's gonna be a winning attitude around here, and players won't be able to slack off like they can with the Clips. This offseason seems too good to be true. I'm waiting to wake up from a dream or something. I can see KG taking a big pay cut now. He's actually got a team around him, and I've seen his house, he don't need the money.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: 4 way trade with philly/NY/Wolves/Hawks*



> Originally posted by <b>lakersalltheway</b>!
> Theres probably going to be a trade where
> Atlanta recieves Terell Brandon
> Minnesotta recieves Latrell Sprewell
> ...








Yea, that's what this thread is about.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

man this is crazy, i came back from work and an employee told our boss about this trade and our boss said it wouldnt happen, so i thought i would get home and post stuff about it and i guess i have to do nothing


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I guess I'll have to shout this since no one has been hearing me Olwakandi shoots  43% from the field. People say, oh he can atleast rebound and block shots, sell so can Calvin Booth, but atleast Booth won't kill your team by hogging the ball and shooting 43% from the field.








What's wrong w/ 43%?


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CeLtZ in 04</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a center, meaning most of his shots come from inside 8 feet from the basket.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

There was a game early in the season where the Clips played the Sixers, and Olowokandi had his way with MacCullouch, but he shot 6-16. He was getting position and could get his shot off whenever he wanted to, but was missing everything at point blank range, it was disgusting.

And like Rynobot is saying, that was more of the norm, than an exception.

-Tim


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

THANK YOU HAWKS MANAGEMENT!


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow... Minny are going for the broke. They are definitely going to be in the luxury tax hell (if it really happens) for next 2 years. But Spree should complement KG very well and they are definitely going to the 2nd round.

Atlanta got the cap relief and shipped off a big overpaid contract.

Philly replaced KVH's overpaid 3-year contract with a 2-year one.

Knicks well being typical Knicks. :laugh:


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

minnesota now has three star-calibre players (kg, cassell and sprewell- all defensively responsible to boot), one potential star (szczerbiak), a center to match up with the beasts of the west and, in so doing, clear space for kg (kandi man- at a relatively cheap price tag, no less!), without giving up more than joe smith from last year's squad. i'd give mchale an A+. i mean, expiring contracts (terrell brandon) CAN'T be worth so much in the middle of july... can they?

just fantastic work. at this point, i'd almost surely fit minnesota in the west's top 4 somewhere (the mavs are fading, i reckon). for me, the fact that so little was lost to improve the roster IMMEDIATELY cannot be considered enough. 

moreover, when i consider that this summer's transactions probably had a profound effect on whether kg was planning on staying next year, i almost get goosebumps. talk about performing under pressure- and we're talking about a GENERAL MANAGER here.

just classic stuff, really. some of the most fantastic management i've witnessed in my career following pro sports. well done.

peace


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

This sounds great and all...but, how much do the Wolves owe to their overpriced players?

This is great for a very short term, but why stack your team when the Lakers are doing it at the same time with better players? 

I think we'll have a shot, unless we turn into a Blaz(er)ing Team.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They'll probably oust Layden and KVH will become a physical, 6'-10" all-star who can shoot. Hehe, and the new GM will be one of Diddy's posse.

Or KVh will be booed, not develop and the new GM will be just another guy who's hated.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Minnesota has a bunch of combustible personalities on this team now. The best case scenario is they all perform up to capabilities and KG leads them to the WCF's. 

I don't think that will happen. Olowakandi gets hurt, Wally gets into it with Spree and Cassell. Cassell says that KG is not a leader, and KG says f*** these guys I'm gone to Miami, or somewhere else next year. Those guys are gonna drive KG nuts.


----------



## TimberwolvesFanBoy (Jun 16, 2003)

Oh, you have it all figured out man . This trade helps the Wolves but were still not a top 4 team. They have to prove to me they can play together. I'm not saying they won't like messiah or whatever, but walk the walk before you talk. Talent wise top 3 in the west, but prove it first.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TimberwolvesFanBoy</b>!
> Oh, you have it all figured out man . This trade helps the Wolves but were still not a top 4 team. They have to prove to me they can play together. I'm not saying they won't like messiah or whatever, but walk the walk before you talk. Talent wise top 3 in the west, but prove it first.


You can be excited, but you have some of the most problematic NBA players on the same team.

The Knicks franchise can't stand Sprewell. 

The Bucks couldn't wait to get rid of Cassell, as no one likes playing with him.

And ask Clipper fans about Olowokandi. 

I said it could go well, but I don't think it will because people refuse to believe that chemistry means anything in sports. If players don't like each other winning is compromised.


----------



## TimberwolvesFanBoy (Jun 16, 2003)

I know what ur saying and I agree with you. That's why I'm saying prove it first. Anybody can get these players, can these players play for us? Kandi is a good center, I disagree with you on that. I think he'll improve. Spreewell doesn't need 20ppg anymore, he wants to just win hopefully. The big question for me is Cassell. Is he gonna shut up and lead us to a championship or complain to referees about calls in a Grizzlies game. Lots of ?, we have to wait for the answers. Like i said top 3 talent in the league now, but results are what counts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TimberwolvesFanBoy</b>!
> I know what ur saying and I agree with you. That's why I'm saying prove it first. Anybody can get these players, can these players play for us? Kandi is a good center, I disagree with you on that. I think he'll improve. Spreewell doesn't need 20ppg anymore, he wants to just win hopefully. The big question for me is Cassell. Is he gonna shut up and lead us to a championship or complain to referees about calls in a Grizzlies game. Lots of ?, we have to wait for the answers. Like i said top 3 talent in the league now, but results are what counts.


I agree. I hope it works out. I really hate Kandi though. He is such a loser it's not funny. The guy just doesn't care about basketball. :upset:


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Damn is Layden on crack, how does he still have a job. If I were him I would of been trying to trade Spree straight up for Brandon's contract, anythings better than what he got. Sixers got a good deal too.

The Wolves are gonna be damn good next year to. The have had the best offseason so far of anyone(including the Lakers). I hate Kandi but he will do nice against Shaq and Duncan defensively and they can also throw E.J at him, while having Kg come from the weak side. T-Wolves are are top 4 team now, either Sac town or Mavs are moving over.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. I hope it works out. I really hate Kandi though. He is such a loser it's not funny. The guy just doesn't care about basketball. :upset:


That is a 5 star post. :yes: :yes:


----------



## tidho (Jul 29, 2002)

> What's wrong w/ 43%?


This is what the league is coming to.

Any chance Davis Stern will read this?
Hey commish, the NBA is so dumbed down people think 43% is acceptable!

I'm not making fun of whoever posted this because its a legitimate question. However, its sad that its a legitimate question. If you asked that 15 years ago, people would think you where nuts.

If Larry Bird where dead he'd be rolling over in his grave.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. I hope it works out. I really hate Kandi though. He is such a loser it's not funny. The guy just doesn't care about basketball. :upset:


I second that one! Whoever is putting their money on Kandi is not a betting man.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> that poor poor kid. All he wants to be is an inconsistent role player and he keeps getting thrown into these high pressure situations.


That's so true! :laugh: Next summer he should be traded to Boston for Paul Pierce just to complete the beligerent fan trifecta! Philly, NY and Boston. That's suicide city right there!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Is the deal final yet???


----------

